# Plants



## DOWNBEAT (Oct 8, 2004)

Does this look like a good deal?

PLANTS


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Less than a buck per plant? Sounds like a fair deal to me.

On the other hand, if you take the average price for a single plant into consideration (in my area between 4 and 10 bucks, depending on size, thickness and species), I can't help but think there must be a downside to this deal.

Also, what on earth would you do with *200* plants???
















*_Moved to Aquatic Plant Forum_*


----------



## DOWNBEAT (Oct 8, 2004)

Im sorry... I keep posting things up in the wrong forums. hehe


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Less than a buck per plant? Sounds like a fair deal to me.
> 
> On the other hand, if you take the average price for a single plant into consideration (in my area between 4 and 10 bucks, depending on size, thickness and species), I can't help but think there must be a downside to this deal.
> 
> ...


good points


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

my tank is in the basement, so if i were to get live plants would they die due to NO sunlight exposure down there??? curious


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Also, what on earth would you do with *200* plants???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd get Takashi Amano on yo ass


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

piranhafreak007 said:


> my tank is in the basement, so if i were to get live plants would they die due to NO sunlight exposure down there??? curious
> [snapback]784790[/snapback]​


Nah man my 125 is in the basement too. Just get some high intensity lighting and you'll be fine. Regular flouros are not enough for ALL plants. Go with power compact lighting and some 6700K bulbs.


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

Gumby said:


> Nah man my 125 is in the basement too. Just get some high intensity lighting and you'll be fine. Regular flouros are not enough for ALL plants. Go with power compact lighting and some 6700K bulbs.
> [snapback]784799[/snapback]​


your the man thanks bud


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

As i saw from the plant list,the plants offered in the pakage are medium maintenance so if you provide them sufficient lightingand nessecary nutrients they will br fine!!!!


----------



## DOWNBEAT (Oct 8, 2004)

Thanks for all the info guys! I ended up getting a medium size one. It comes with 100 plants instead of 200. It should keep me busy with my 125, 55, and 30 gallon tanks. Thanks again!


----------

